# which leg should i lead with?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If you can, lead with your strong leg but most people don't have a choice in the matter. You brain will automaticly have a preference for which leg to lead with. Usually it is the leg you put in front when you slid on a slick floor with your socks.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

how advanced are you?
if you are just beginning you will probably initiate turns with your back(stronger) leg. as you become more advanced and can truly carve you will initiate turns with your front(stronger) leg.
it will be easier to start with you strong leg in back, but you will have a ceiling while if you put our strong leg in front you will probably struggle at first but be able to carve better in the long run.


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Kick something and whatever foot you kick with will normally be your lead foot.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

The easiest way to work out your lead foot is to stand still and have someone lightly push you in the back. The foot you place forwards first will be your natural lead foot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Jeklund said:


> Kick something and whatever foot you kick with will normally be your lead foot.


Almost no one kicks with their nondominant side and only one in nine people are left handed yet left foot forward is considered regular. That test makes no sense.


Steery said:


> The easiest way to work out your lead foot is to stand still and have someone lightly push you in the back. The foot you place forwards first will be your natural lead foot.


You'll move which ever foot has less weight on it not the one you should lead with.
The sliding in socks test is the best way I have seen to get it correct.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

john doe said:


> Almost no one kicks with their nondominant side and only one in nine people are left handed yet left foot forward is considered regular. That test makes no sense.
> 
> You'll move which ever foot has less weight on it not the one you should lead with.
> The sliding in socks test is the best way I have seen to get it correct.


Which is why you stand with even weight on both feet. I have been Wakeboarding and teaching basics to friends/family and friends of friends for the last 10 years. This has never given incorrect results.

Good job needlessly picking holes in useful suggestions. You having a bad day sweetheart?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Come on...the answer is obvious...you lead with your middle leg


Like a skier?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have heard from my instructor buddies that the most accurate test for figuring out your lead leg, is the sliding on the floor in socks technique.

Makes sense.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Jeklund said:


> Kick something and whatever foot you kick with will normally be your lead foot.


This test would likely make you ride the wrong way. Your stronger leg should be at the back of the board initiating the turns, taking the blunt of the impacts off jumps and allowing you to have the most pop. Not only that, when you have one binding in just pushing around, why would you want to kick with your weak foot?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

for people who have never skateboarded, shredded, surfed before one thing to do is stand behind them, tell them to hold their arms down by their sides, and then when they aren't expecting it shove them in the back. which ever leg they put out to catch themselves with is their back leg..... i think either that or its their front leg


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Death said:


> This test would likely make you ride the wrong way. Your stronger leg should be at the back of the board initiating the turns, taking the blunt of the impacts off jumps and allowing you to have the most pop. Not only that, when you have one binding in just pushing around, why would you want to kick with your weak foot?


Propper riding is initiating turns with your front foot. Propper riding is done with even or slightly forward weight distribution. Leading with your strong foot is the best way for propper riding but going aginst what your brain wants is bad idea.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

john doe said:


> Propper riding is initiating turns with your front foot. Propper riding is done with even or slightly forward weight distribution. Leading with your strong foot is the best way for propper riding but going aginst what your brain wants is bad idea.


i am rightfooted. i ride regular.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I am right footed. I ride goofy.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i fyou say your left leg is stronger, lead with that leg.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I am right handed and right footed. Goofy. 

The pushing test and the socks on the floor test can work, but the problem is that everyone is different (or perhaps you had your weight unevenly distributed [it happens]). I always copied my neighbor who was left footed and pushed off with his left foot with skateboards and scooters so I'm much more comfortable being goofy. 

Best test is to put someone on it and have them tries both ways. Eventually you should be able to ride with either foot forward anyways.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

"stronger leg=front/back" are nonsense arguements. They are both wrong, it is entirely personal preference. i kick with my right leg, and ride goofy. 

The sock one is good, another is which stance they feel more comfortable if they do 'tug-of-war'.

Proper riding usually means riding centered, using both legs equally. If you are usuing one leg more that the other when cruising, your style is wack.

Of course, there are times when you will want to crank on one leg more than the other (hard carving, extreme slopes, quick turns, powder, etc) and thats cool, but not with regular riding


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

john doe said:


> Propper riding is initiating turns with your front foot. Propper riding is done with even or slightly forward weight distribution. Leading with your strong foot is the best way for propper riding but going aginst what your brain wants is bad idea.


Yes, your front foot would initiate the turn, but that doesn't mean it has to be your stronger leg. You twist your front foot in the direction you wish to turn while your rear foot pushes away from that direction. I'd prefer my non dominant leg to initiate while the dominant leg does all the pushing work. It's entirely up to the rider, but I don't understand why you wouldn't want your dominant leg to be at the back for the best ollie/landing potential. All in all there is no right way to ride, do what you want as long as you shred we're all happy, and hey, if you are riding the wrong way, you might make a sick switch rider.

The sock test is probably the most accurate because that means it's what you're most comfortable with. It just sucks for those of you who are more comfortable with their dominant leg in the front, less pop, and for skating, much less pushing power. And whoever taught you proper riding was probably the same person who taught you how to spell.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

J.Schaef said:


> I have heard from my instructor buddies that the most accurate test for figuring out your lead leg, is the sliding on the floor in socks technique.
> 
> Makes sense.


This makes the most sense to me as that is pretty much how you will be riding down the mountain... 

The only other way I've heard of is standing behind the person, pushing them forward and whichever foot they put out first is the lead foot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Come on...the answer is obvious...you lead with your middle leg


correct anwser....hump and dump


----------

